# San Antonio Yarn Shops



## dollymama2

Does anyone out there have any neat yarn shop recommendations for the San Antonio area? Not really
interested in Micheals or Hobby Lobby though. I have them
near home, but wanting to venture out while visiting & find
cool, unique yarn shops. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SEA

http://www.dailyknitter.com/day.php

If you go to the above site, click on directories. Then click on yarn shops. Plug in the zip or the city/town state name and it should show you what is available. Good Luck

SEA


----------



## Dreamweaver

Yarn Barn is there and is large and offers all ranges. There is a great weaving store above Roverwalk near church, but I can't remember how much knitting stuff they have.

My daughter went to college there, but it was awhile ago so someone else on site will have more current info.


----------



## dollymama2

Thanks a bunch! I'll surely check it out!


----------



## cableknitk8

Here are two I shop at in San Antonio.

http://yarnivoresa.com/

http://www.yarnbarnsa.com/find_us.php

I like both of them.

Cableknitk8


----------



## dollymama2

THANK YOU SO MUCH! :thumbup:


----------



## dragondrummer

Live in San Antonio. Love Yarnivore. Everyone there is great and their yarn selection is fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## judymh

Plan a day trip and go visit the Tinsmith's Wife in Comfort and Stonehill in Fredericksburg. I think you will enjoy both.


----------



## clclancy

I love the Yarn Barn. The ladies were very helpful and fun.


----------



## Dknitter

Yarnivore is the BEST in San Antonio. Very helpful staff. I also like Tinsmiths Wife in Comfort. Also Old Oaks Ranch in Wimberly is worth the trip. Wish I lived closer to it. Enjoy!


----------



## larsan

I recently discovered both Yarnivor and Yarn Barn in SA. They are wonderful stores. The stock in each store is different so by visiting both, you get a really fantastic selection of quality yarns.

Staff in both stores were very nice to someone who had never been there before.

I've since contacted both stores via email regarding a question I had and the responses were wonderful.

If going up wasn't always an overnight trip, I'd certainly go OFTEN.


----------



## capricorngrandma

dollymama2 said:


> Does anyone out there have any neat yarn shop recommendations for the San Antonio area? Not really
> interested in Micheals or Hobby Lobby though. I have them
> near home, but wanting to venture out while visiting & find
> cool, unique yarn shops.
> Thanks in advance.


You might try the Yarn Barn in San Antonio.
www.yarnbarnsa.com


----------



## mebo

I agree that Yarnivore is the best in San Antonio. They special ordered one ball of sock yarn for me! They have a great store, with places to sit and knit, classes for every level, and spinning supplies.

I am just heart-broken that Rosewood Yarns in Boerne closed this week for good.

I LOVE the Tinsmith's Wife in Comfort. Great store, nice people, help for that stupid pattern you can't quite figure out, every kind of notion and tool, and so much yarn to fondle. It's my idea of a great LYS.


----------



## MaryE.

I think this is a question that requires personal experience. We can find all sorts of listings on the web or in phone books but that doesn't speak for the character of the shop, nothing beats hearing from someone who has been there.


----------



## lkellison

Are all of you people in San Antonio? I was feeling like the Lone (St)Ranger here ;-) I've been to the Yarn Barn but didn't know about the Yarniv...(sp) or others mentined in this thread. I'm in NE S.A.


----------



## Dknitter

I am in SA.. Thousand oaks area


----------



## mebo

I live west of SA, out in the country south of Hondo. I drive a lot during the week, so I'm all over. You are definitely not the Lone Ranger!


----------



## MaryE.

Lawrence, Kansas has a Yarn Barn, http://www.yarnbarn-ks.com/
It's a wonderful yarn shop. If anyone is ever in the area (University of Kansas is located here), don't miss our Yarn Barn. It's on Mass St. in town. We have a wonderful down-town area with many unique, independent shops. A great place to visit.


----------



## DeborahReynolds

Yarnivore on NW Military has excellent yarns as well as Yarn Barn. I buy from both. Both shops have excellent yarns and the people and owners are very nice and the prices are excellent also for the quality of the yarns.


----------



## lkellison

Dknitter said:


> I am in SA.. Thousand oaks area


I'm in OConnor/Wurzbach Parkway area.


----------



## sistersuzy

lkellison said:


> Are all of you people in San Antonio? I was feeling like the Lone (St)Ranger here ;-) I've been to the Yarn Barn but didn't know about the Yarniv...(sp) or others mentined in this thread. I'm in NE S.A.


I am in S.E. San Antonio and have enjoyed both LYS. However, I frequent the Yarn Barn because it is only a few minutes from where I live. The staff is helpful and friendly. The stock is everything I think I will ever need!


----------



## DeborahReynolds

I live off DeZavala & Vance Jackson. Less than 5 minutes from Yarnivore and about 10-15 min from The Yarn Barn.


----------



## Janie2305

I love Yarn Barn! It's an awesome place and the women are wonderful. I love to go to San Antonio (I live in Ft. Worth/Arlington) just to go there! Enjoy! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## PITAmommy

OMG san antonians lol Im at Bandera and 410


----------



## Joe P

Yarn Barn is excellent I have shopped there for 15 years.


----------

